# 1st hair cut



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bentley is turning 10 weeks. Was wondering what age did you take your baby in for their first real hair cut. He had a bath and from what the groomer told me he did not do too well. I n fact I was charged more for his attitude!! But I expected it because it is work to bathe him 

Oh and what do I ask for (it's both of our first cuts) a trim, puppy cut? I am not familiar with the terminology


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since Bentley is still so young, I would not bring him in for a grooming until after he has completed his puppy shots. If you wanted to do a basic trim at home, that would be fine I'm sure. I just wouldn't want him exposed to anything at the groomer.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

They changed the price based on the behavior of a 10 week old puppy? I think that is outrageous. If they can't handle bathing a puppy at their regular rate they should not be called professional groomers. Seriously, the puppy is being trained now for how to cooperate for grooming. He is new to all of it. And it is important that he have patient hands on him for that process. 

Do you plan to bathe him yourself? Most of us do that and save the grooming visits for haircuts. I usually wait for the first haircut for several months. I probably would not get him a true haircut until around 5 months. Puppy cuts are one of the most common requests. I would suggest looking though at some of the posts on the forum and seeing what other cuts you might also like. There are some old threads with pictures and ideas.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow- that seems extreme to expect a 10wk old pup to know how to handle the bathing/grooming. It is Very important to get Bentley socialized well to bathing, brushing, and nail cutting etc... In this critical developmental stage. I think it's easier to do this yourself at home as he is super young and more at risk of getting sick from something picked up from the groomers. You can get him used to the water and bathing even in your kitchen sink . For the cut (when he is ready), be specific as possible as "puppy cut" is open to interpretation by the groomer and your idea may vary. Also, Cloudclan posted a wonderful thread to systematic socialization (I think it's stickied). Have fun sharing new experiences with your lil one!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

If the groomer charged you more to just bath a fluff baby because he was not used to it I would hate to see how she handles a big dog.

When you are ready there is a post from SM members with pictures of maltese cuts. I think in the grooming section - I found this helpful and printed out some pics to take to the groomer for when Lexi's hair finally grows back in.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I recommend not letting your baby visit the groomers until she has had all of her shots. After that, I think it is a great idea to bring her to the groomers so she can get used to them. Sophie is 5 months now, and honestly, I think her hair has gotten easier to brush not that it is a bit longer. I remember reading somewhere that you should cut their hair until 6 months or so. But don't listen to me, I vaguely remember it.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She charged extra for a baby? A maltese baby at that? Outrageous, seriously. It's not like she is a pit bull or rottweiler who could potentially injure her. I agree, if she can't handle a ten week old puppy, I'd find somewhere else to go. And if just took advantage of you for not knowing, I'd still go somewhere else, after letting her know why I wasn't returning to her!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with the others, and find it kind of funny that a groomer had problems with a maltese puppy. They are what? All of 2 pounds?

I'd wait for all his shots, like the others said. But also be careful right now. He is at the age for his first "fear stage" so if the groomer was too annoyed or harsh with him it could leave a bad impression for the rest of his life. Maybe bathing him at home calmly would be best until he is old enough to go to a groomer. I'm kind of shocked a groomer agreed to do a 10 week pup in the first place.

Maybe start him in the sink and run the water slowly so he gradually gets used to it. Grace prefers to be put inside a small round laundry basket (it is tiny) for baths. She feels more secure and no longer shakes or tries to get out. She just stands in her basket and enjoys the warm spray


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the advise. He has and 1 set of his vaccinations and I will wait to take him till he is done. I took him in for a bath after he went crazy in my fresh cut grass, and turned green!!! So i rushed him to the nearest place I could find for a bath because I didn't have any shampoo at home and had family on their way in. She said he bit her hard a few times, and he yelled the whole time, I thought it was weird because it was just a bath and blow-dry. Yes, i will never go back there, it came out to around $30, which i thought was outrageous for just a bath and inquired why so much and she said they charge a fee for difficult dogs!! I think it was $12 or $15. I will never go back there, and to think my baby was "difficult" LOL

I have bathed him at home with Tropiclean (thanks SM for the recommendation) and he did fuss throughout the bath, and hated the blow dryer.... this really scare me because i have read every post on SM about grooming and know that maltese require diligent care with grooming, and Bentley is a really active dog, and loves being outdoors. He is like the energizer plays for a few hours then takes a 10 minute power nap and back at it again for 2-3 hours strait, even at night!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love that picture! Bentley reminds me of my Bailey, a rough and tumble little boy.

I'd recommend you slowly get him used to being groomed at home rather than a risk a traumatic experience. Puppies form impressions that can last for life so you want his grooming experiences to be positive. Bailey is great about his bath now, but still a PITA about the hair dryer. He's better about the clippers than the dryer. He is definitely a work in progress!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

RE823 said:


> thanks for the advise. He has and 1 set of his vaccinations and I will wait to take him till he is done. I took him in for a bath after he went crazy in my fresh cut grass, and turned green!!! So i rushed him to the nearest place I could find for a bath because I didn't have any shampoo at home and had family on their way in. She said he bit her hard a few times, and he yelled the whole time, I thought it was weird because it was just a bath and blow-dry. Yes, i will never go back there, it came out to around $30, which i thought was outrageous for just a bath and inquired why so much and she said they charge a fee for difficult dogs!! I think it was $12 or $15. I will never go back there, and to think my baby was "difficult" LOL
> 
> I have bathed him at home with Tropiclean (thanks SM for the recommendation) and he did fuss throughout the bath, and hated the blow dryer.... this really scare me because i have read every post on SM about grooming and know that maltese require diligent care with grooming, and Bentley is a really active dog, and loves being outdoors. He is like the energizer plays for a few hours then takes a 10 minute power nap and back at it again for 2-3 hours strait, even at night!!!!


 
OMG I HOPE YOU KNOW....I'm getting in my car and coming to get him!! Please have his bags packed! I'll be there in three hours :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: For real that is so cute...gosh what a cute baby...I want one! Even a little green one!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:Oh my stars that picture has me cracking up laughing out loud....and it's not even 3:00 a.m. here!!! Seriously, I'm not sure I've ever seen anything cuter than a happy green Malt  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your Bentley sounds like he could give my Lisi a run for her money! She is, however, 7 months old today & never, never stops! 
I like Marie's idea of a "bubble bath" and have been using it on my two lately---it is working better for now. I know when I start taking them out more we will have to get more serious about the scrubbing---Greece is filthy! 
Remember not to take Bentley out until his shots are complete. He is such a little cutie.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> They changed the price based on the behavior of a 10 week old puppy? I think that is outrageous. If they can't handle bathing a puppy at their regular rate they should not be called professional groomers. Seriously, the puppy is being trained now for how to cooperate for grooming. He is new to all of it. And it is important that he have patient hands on him for that process.
> 
> Do you plan to bathe him yourself? Most of us do that and save the grooming visits for haircuts. I usually wait for the first haircut for several months. I probably would not get him a true haircut until around 5 months. Puppy cuts are one of the most common requests. I would suggest looking though at some of the posts on the forum and seeing what other cuts you might also like. There are some old threads with pictures and ideas.


 
I couldn't agree with Carina anymore. I can not beleive they charged you more for his "behavoir" for goodness sake. I can't remember what age I took Mia and Leo. But guess what, he tinkeled on the grooming table. Like Carina said, I bathe mine once a week, and just take them to the groomers for the cut (of course they bathe them as well). I used to call Leo, turbo boy for his baths , but he has got so much better.

I so agree with Carina, the groomer, should be able to handle a little "dancing". 

Speaking of Carina, and I would check with Carina, but if you like the cut she gave her babies, I would print it out, and show the groomer. Actually, I think I would choose a different groomer. Like Carina said, the groomer needs to have patience. 

And still to this day, I always ask, how did they do? The groomer never complained, but always would give me a run down and the more you do it, the more they get used to it. Ana just so happens to like water , it's actually too funny, but it was Leo, that I had to work more with, and now he is fine.

If it were me, I would find a new groomer. Terrible they charged you more for a new baby, they should know how to handle patiently the situation. Oh sorry, I just read where you are not going back to that groomer, I bet your little darling, sensed the groomers mood. He is so darn cute!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With Sweetness, I got her at 12 weeks and started her with short baths in the sink every week or so. We made them "fun" with lots of talk and praise. We snuggled all wrapped up in a towel before drying and we had lots of treats. 

After she had all of her shots, I started taking her into the groomers, first when it was quiet and the second time when other dogs were there. We all got on the floor and played (including Sarah, the groomer, and I). By trip #3, which was an actual groom, she was fine!

When I got Tessa as a foster, we made an "intro" trip too and she was so very sociable that trip #2 was her groom.

BTW, I absolutely LOVE the green puppy!!!!! He's adorable!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

That has got to be the cutest picture ever! I love your little green baby. This is the month for the "Wearing o' the Green". So little Bentley is all ready for St. Patty's Day...if he gets back out in the cut grass that is!


----------

